# [Ankündigung] Livestream: Guild Wars 2 Beta-3



## kazzig (19. Juli 2012)

*[Ankündigung] Livestream: Guild Wars 2 Beta-3*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Wie ihr bestimmt bereits mitbekommen habt, startet kommenden Freitag ab 21 Uhr das letzte Beta-Wochenende von Guild Wars 2.
Wenn ihr jetzt ca. einen Monat vor Release immer noch unsicher darüber seid, ob ihr dem Spiel was abgewinnen könnt oder mal einen tieferen Blick in das werfen wollt, dann habe ich hier das richtige Rezept!

*+++ Der Livestream zum Guild Wars 2 Beta-Wochenende 3 +++*

*Start:* 20.07.2012 ab 21 Uhr
*Ende:* voraussichtlich Sonntag 14 Uhr
*Streamer:* Gökhan
*Qualität:* 720p [HD]

*Link:* Livestream Guild Wars 2 BWE3

*Was erwartet mich beim Livestream?*


Zusammen mit mir ganz frisch einsteigen!
Einblick in die Charaktere und Gebiete
Ausführliche Kommentare und Antworten auf eure Fragen
u.v.m.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXh8aftd-_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Wir sehen uns hoffentlich bald im Spiel 
Machts gut!


----------



## Koyote (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Ankündigung] Livestream: Guild Wars 2 Beta-3*

Danke für den Stream, war geil   Bin morgen, wenn möglich wieder dabei.


----------



## kazzig (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Ankündigung] Livestream: Guild Wars 2 Beta-3*

*Geht dann wohl weiter ab ca. 16 Uhr *


----------

